# General > Business >  Caithness Kitchen adds red cherry flapjacks and oatcakes

## ScottishWalrus

Oatcakes and Red Cherry Flapjacks now available at Caithness Coffee Company, Sinclair Terrace.  (*https://caithnesskitchen.wixsite.com/bakery)*

----------

